

Twitter reveals the personal details of a user to Skype - andr
http://uk.techcrunch.com/2009/04/07/gone-in-140-characters-privacy-issues-raised-as-twitter-employee-hands-over-personal-details-of-skype-registrant-to-skype/

======
jonursenbach
They can barely get a handle on their current service, and haven't added any
_real_ features since search (which they bought), so I highly doubt we'll be
seeing any sort of username conflict resolution system from them anytime.

------
vaksel
if this post starts a new wave of domain squatters(only for twitter accounts)
I'll laugh my ass off.

